# Ruptured yolk sac please help!



## Sophie1985 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi, I’ve been having so many problems with this years clutch. Now I have had one pip, it’s very active and egg is cracking more..... however the yolk sac has ruptured where it’s so active in the egg. Does anyone know what I should do??? I’m doing my best to keep it moist but part I can see looks quite dry. She’s also making it worse where she is trying to get out


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 10, 2020)

Make sure the nose is uncovered, then leave alone in the dark


----------



## Gijoux (Aug 10, 2020)

Sophie1985 said:


> Hi, I’ve been having so many problems with this years clutch. Now I have had one pip, it’s very active and egg is cracking more..... however the yolk sac has ruptured where it’s so active in the egg. Does anyone know what I should do??? I’m doing my best to keep it moist but part I can see looks quite dry. She’s also making it worse where she is trying to get out
> 
> View attachment 303000


My instincts tell me that you should help get the top off of the shell. I just lost a beautiful baby who managed to get her head and front legs out the side. The baby was dead the next day. I believe the shell was constricting the lung motion. Everything looked perfect when I opened her up, too late. I know we are not supposed to help, but when you see this happening I think a little help is required. @Markw84 just had a similar problem this month and had to help one too. I've never had problems like I am having this summer. Maybe its the roll-out of 5G. Oh s--t now I/m going to be censored.


----------



## zovick (Aug 10, 2020)

Sophie1985 said:


> Hi, I’ve been having so many problems with this years clutch. Now I have had one pip, it’s very active and egg is cracking more..... however the yolk sac has ruptured where it’s so active in the egg. Does anyone know what I should do??? I’m doing my best to keep it moist but part I can see looks quite dry. She’s also making it worse where she is trying to get out
> 
> View attachment 303000


I recommend taking the top half of the egg shell off and then repositioning the baby in the bottom half of the egg shell. Try to retain as much of the albumin in the bottom half of the shell as possible and plop the baby into it so it covers the yolk sac as much as it can.

If you don't get the top of the egg shell off the baby, the inner membrane will adhere to the shell as it dries out and cause more difficulties such as deforming the malleable carapace and sticking to it like glue. You also need to watch that the membrane in the lower half of the egg does not begin to dry out and start sticking to the yolk sac, which is one reason I said to retain the albumin as much as you can. Another reason for that is that I believe the albumin contains hormones/antibodies which help ward off infections in the neonates.

Another precaution is to try to make sure the remaining yolk itself does not dry out. If it does, and it begins to look like the yolk of a hard-boiled egg, the baby won't survive. If the yolk appears to be getting dry before it is absorbed well, you could put a bit of vaseline on it to keep the air off it.

Good luck.


----------



## Sophie1985 (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh no ?‍ where she has ruptured it it is a little dry I will put Vaseline on, she won’t stop moving she won’t stay in the egg, it’s hanging from her! ?? can I tie it off with dental floss? It seems to be coming further and further out


----------



## Gijoux (Aug 10, 2020)

Sophie1985 said:


> Oh no ?‍ where she has ruptured it it is a little dry I will put Vaseline on, she won’t stop moving she won’t stay in the egg, it’s hanging from her! ?? can I tie it off with dental floss? It seems to be coming further and further out


No I wouldn't tie it off. Make a nice moist (purified/distilled H2O) mound of plain white paper towels and sit her in it on top of her yolk in the incubator or brooder box. Spritz her with Purified/distilled H20 often and put some type of edible greens around her. Good Luck. She looks strong.


----------



## Sophie1985 (Aug 10, 2020)

She’s so feisty! That’s part of the problem. Ok so she’s in a mound of paper towel that I’ve dampened with distilled water I’ve put Vaseline at the bottom. There’s a bit of shell stuck to the yolk which I can’t get off, I don’t want to keep disturbing her and for it to come out any more so I will see what’s going on tomorrow! Oh I hope she’s going to be ok ? Glad to hear I’m not the only one having problems this year, I just don’t know what’s going on! never ever had problems like this before. Thanks for all your help and advice  Fingers crossed she’s going to survive


----------

